# Anyone heading to Berlin this Weekend?



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Whose going out? Me and some friends are going out Friday morning. I am sure its going to be packed.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why would it be packed?


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Last year we tried to hunt the first saturday, and lets just it was pretty crowded. The fields and parking lots around the dog training area on 225 were jammed with cars. The actual parking lots were completly full and the drives leading into some of the places were just lined with trucks. The berlin station and Leffingwell fields were also bad, but huntable. It was a crazy day, and no birds to show for it. We are going out friday morning so hopefully it won't be that bad since it's a weekday.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Excuse me, I was thinking you were going fishing. I'm still in the fishing mood. I haven't even done any deer hunting yet.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

LoL, I haven't done any good since the spring crappie bite, so it didn't take me long to get ready for hunting season.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Well we hit the fields this morning. Three of us kicked up 2 birds, i got one, and we all missed the second one, lol. Lot of people out today, but all very courteous to what the other hunters were doing. Great morning.


----------

